# Jerkbait questions



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I am gathering some info on jerkbait fishing. What are the charactaristics you look for in a jerkbait.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Well I'm not so sure this answers you question that much but when I use them for bass I try to stick to clear water, especially for the suspending jerkbaits. 

Smithwick makes some great Jerkbaits all around, suspending as well as other types.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

I like the old Balsa Rapala's. The new plastic one's don't seem to run right. Somtimes the new one's won't run right out of the box. I basically only use Silver & Black. I have done better of late on the jointed one's more than the straight. I throw Flukes also, but not too much luck. And as Carp said, clear water.


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

x raps work great. little pricey.smithwick make good one.suspending.yea clear water.atleast 3to 4 foot.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

the characteristic i look for are found in the lucky craft pointers. true running, many different sizes/bill lengths and the best bait-fish imitating patterns. the new ones are ever wrapped in fish skin!


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

i got to agree w/ procraft, lucky craft baits will out fish rogues, xraps, bombers most of the time. Megabass, also, makes an amazing bait from what i ve heard, looking forward to trying them this year.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

i've heard good things about megabass too, along with jackall


----------



## redhotbuzz (Dec 2, 2004)

Since I can't find a Storm Thunderstick Baby Bass Rattler .......Ill be going with a Smithwick Mark Menedez Rattlin Rouge.Avocado ,,,,Suspending ..


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

any jerkbait will work... as long as lucky craft made it!


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

I've found that Lucky Craft works wonders. Well worth the expense.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

all jerk baits are not the same. even the same lures will have big differences in quality control in some lures. some will float and some will sink. some will not suspend level. Suspending Jerkbaits are a great cold water bait because they give the sluggish fish time to come over and suck them in. Ive not dropped the money for any luckycrafts yet. For now Im content to use Husky jerks and modify them by adding or removing weight if nessecary, and adjust the line tie to give them a bit more wobble by crimping it a bit more oblong and bending it down toward the bill a bit. Makes them wobble with the slightest movement. A must in cold water. 
Also remember that there can be quite a bit of depth difference in the same lure in different sizes. Generally the bigger the bait the deeper it runs. For example a Husky jerk #8 3 inch will run at 3-4 ft. while a HJ12 5.5in will run closer to 6-7 ft.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I have always used the Rouges and a few of the Husky Jerks also. Always worked better in colder water too. The Saugeyes in running water like em. I always use the suspending ones.


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

This winter I bought a few suspending/neutral buoyancy jerkbaits which have a swimming depth of 4' to 6'. I haven't figured out how quickly this bait dives down 4, 5, or 6'. In other words how many turns of the reel does it take to get down to 6'. The reel has 5.3:1 (?) ratio. By the way, I'm using 6lb. fluorocarbon. Any suggestions, ideas?


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

ohiou_98 said:


> This winter I bought a few suspending/neutral buoyancy jerkbaits which have a swimming depth of 4' to 6'. I haven't figured out how quickly this bait dives down 4, 5, or 6'. In other words how many turns of the reel does it take to get down to 6'. The reel has 5.3:1 (?) ratio. By the way, I'm using 6lb. fluorocarbon. Any suggestions, ideas?


You'll just have to guess when it's down to its max depth. Your best bet would be to cast far beyond your target and crank it down and then let it sit.


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

ohiou_98 said:


> This winter I bought a few suspending/neutral buoyancy jerkbaits which have a swimming depth of 4' to 6'. I haven't figured out how quickly this bait dives down 4, 5, or 6'. In other words how many turns of the reel does it take to get down to 6'. The reel has 5.3:1 (?) ratio. By the way, I'm using 6lb. fluorocarbon. Any suggestions, ideas?


You could mark your line in 1 foot increments and figure out how long and to what maximum depth the lure runs. If you change line diameters, remember that this would change though. Personally, I agree with Carp 104, just cast well past your target crank down and let 'er sit.

Good Fishin'

Joe


----------

